

Camlistore (0.1 released) your personal storage system for life - simonz05
http://camlistore.org/docs/release/0.1

======
deftnerd
They could use some explanation of how regular users could use this and its
implications, but it seems intriguing. I'm also somewhat impressed with the
list of contributors who are involved.

